# looking for love



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

ok, now I have your attention, I'm looking for plans for the norm abrams adirondack love seat, and table.

I just tried to buy plans but they are hard copy only, and i live exactly half way round the world from them, so that would take anywhere from 5 weeks to never to get to me.

Anybody have these? I'll happily donate the $10 dollars to any worthy cause if i can get them electronically as PDF files.

i just built the single chair and its gone down so well i now need the matching set.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

You can't just scale it up?


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

I need the table plan, which I suppose I could make up as I go along. But i am not sure of the sizes needed for the double seat cross bars and spacers. I dont want it to sway under load, but at the same time I dont want to over engineer it to the stage it becomes so heavy I cant move it.

the easy way would be to find a set of plans. If that doesnt happen in the next day or so, i shall have to start improvising.


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bob - I looked through my files and could only find the Adirondack chair plan - don't have the plans for the love seat and table. If you don't find the actual plans you could try to follow along with the following 2-part video.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

Norm's chair is a good design with one major exception. I've made about a dozen of them and had to go back and modify each one. The rear legs can twist easily if used on uneven ground. The fix was relatively quick and easy too. I just cut a piece of 1X6 to fit between the rear legs and placed it below the seat back, driving 3 long screws into both ends through the leg pieces. The rear leg boards do not twist any longer. I've also had to increase the length of the screws through the seat backs and I've added a Stainless finishing nail on either side of each of these screws.

For a double wide love seat type chair I basically made two chairs, but with the horizontal pieces double the length. There was also only one short leg in the front middle along with one rear middle leg and no middle arm rest. I moved the front edge of this middle front leg back 3/4" to allow the piece under the front edge of the seats to go full width. The seat slats were made twice as long too. A kind of triangle seat back piece had to be made to go between the two seat backs. I just made this piece to fit after finishing the assembly since the splayed backs left a gap that needed filling, wider at the bottom and narrower at the top. No plans other than Norm's single wide. I just figured out what was needed and made it based on Norm's design for the single wide chair. 

Charley


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Vince, that youtube link is broken. But if its the new yankee episode where he makes it then I have seen it. looks like the plans arent going to turn up so I shall just follw the vid.

Charley, thanks. If I get any movement I can easily add a brace.
The only problem I had with the chair was upper rear cross bar. The curve bore no resemblance to the upright slats. I shall completely redesign that bit.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Here are some ideas,Charley:

Best Adirondack Chair Plans - How to Build Adirondack Chairs & Tables

Build an Adirondack Table - Free Project Plan - YellaWood®


http://www.hayneedle.com/outdoor/adirondack-tables_list_500788

Here is a side table I made for some Adirondack chair and love seat rocker I made. I can't remember where I got the plans for the chairs, the side table I just waved my wand and it appeared.
Herb


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Bob - I thought I had copied the proper link and I realize you've seen it, but for other's sake, I'll post the link again.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

05-WC-0632 - Maritime Table and Chairs Woodworking Plans Set - WoodworkersWorkshop® Online Store

https://www.bearwood.com/adirondack-chair-plans-furniture-patterns.html

Target : Expect More. Pay Less.

Outdoor Woodworking Project Plans | Rockler Woodworking & Hardware

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=adirondack+table+plans&t=ffnt&iax=1&ia=images


----------

